# I'm going to do it



## needhelp66 (Apr 29, 2013)

I think I have finally come to a decision that I can no longer continue a broken relationship like this. I've emailed the lawyer and set the meeting for Monday to discuss separation agreements.

Now I just need to find the courage to tell my BPD wife this weekend I want a seperation. Been getting the silent treatment all week apart from Tuesday when it was our 2nd year aniversary where she went all out with the verbal abuse , blames and accusations.

Really keen to hear how you all faced up to the other half and told them...and tips or advice....


Thanks


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Do you have anything set up, like a place to live? Finances? If I was you, I'd be prepared to move very quickly to protect yourself once you tell her. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## needhelp66 (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi Pbear

If you read my other thread 'am i supposed to constantly suffer' in the Considering Divorce section, you will see that it was and still is through my entire funds and salary that we built our home together in the last 12 months and its my sole earnings that pay for the mortgage and living expenses.. She has only contributed about $10k for furniture. In my country being married less than 3 years means each party takes heat they bring to the relationship so I should be able to keep the house. I think it may not help if I move out.

If needed to, I can always stay at my parents place who live in the same town and also get financial support from them if needed. Havent told them as yet as their in Ohio visiting my sis and are due back in a weeks time.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

My point would be that if she has a melt-down, refuses to leave, starts taking money out of joint bank accounts... You should have your protection in place. 

I'm on my phone, so finding posts by a particular user isn't easy. Sorry. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

